# P.sp"red flank" sold as Uganda Fire Red??



## kezza (Aug 2, 2006)

I have an oportunity to pick a pair of these up (M/F).

Not sure if the description is 100% right, but I am no expert. I thought I'd ask on here.

Any suggestions greatly receieved.










Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kezza it seems to be Pundamilia.sp"red flank" to me
xris


----------



## kezza (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Xris.

The Pundamilia Sp "Red Flank" looks good. I found a few example pictures on the net and they seem a good match. There is no species profile on C-F?? I understand that this is closely related to a Nyererei?

I'm guessing then that this will not do to well with a Pundamilia Nyererei, or Pundamilia Pundamilia.

I don't see too many about, are they rare?

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re Kezza
P.sp"red flank"is quite rare, as yu thought, it's not a good idea to house it with one of the Pundamalia species yu cited. Yu're two people from England that keep this species
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Kezza,

you could have picked some of these up last sunday mate, i have had these for some time now.

your right about not mixing with other Pundamilia but mine are ok in with rock kribs and Astatotilapia latifasciata.

i have kept youngsters in with hap. "ruby greens" but havent kept them together as adults.
they are a lot more easy going than your typical nyererei.

a very nice fish :thumb:


----------



## kezza (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh bum!!

Are you taking any up to Cambridge? If not, can you? 

It would be easier for me to pick up the Kribs, Ruby Greens and Red Flanks in one shot. I guess you'll be looking at moving a pair again?

I hope we can work something out. :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## kezza (Aug 2, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

